# Has anyone ever smoking or a low-dose DMT for curing depersonalization? I believe this COULD work.



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

First off, let me begin saying that I am no medical professional, and I have some college education in psychology.

DMT is a chemical that is produced by the pineal gland in the front part of the brain. DMT is the chemical that causes dreams. In recent study, such as, "The Spirit Molecule", has gone deep into detail what this chemical does. Let me explain. When we are first born we are believed to have a large doses of DMT released from our pineal gland. This is an experience that gives the new born a pro-found meaning of what is going on. There is only one other time that is DMT is highly released onto the brain, which is experiencing a near death experience or before one actually dies. These experiences claim to have a pro-found meaning of life and acceptance, and some even go to say it is a link to an after- life. When one is born into life and then undergoes life experiences, the on-going stressful experiences start to take a toll on the brains function. The human mind then begins firing stress signals more often than what we are made to handle. This increased stress is caused by over exposure to television, instant internet news, and unlimited amount of exciting information. These stress signals go into a routine and resulting in plasticity.

When we dream at night, we go into a dream-like phase caused by DMT production. Often, people consider dreaming to be "unconscious." Actually, dreaming is a higher state in conscious. This is because the release of DMT. When humans are brought to life we underwent through the Experience of birth which the DMT experience caused a extreme high awareness and understanding for the newborn to adjust to the incredibly high stressful situation. Throughout life, we go to sleep each night because it is essential that we need sleep every night to have a proper functioning mind. I believe while sleeping we go through the sleep cycles and then the DMT exposure, to help us have higher awareness and understanding. I predict this is to stay in contact with our "higher-conscious." One main reason why I made this prediction is because of the beloved Freud, father of psychoanalysis, made the trade of psychoanalysis to become a dream interpreter. He believed it was closer to the understanding of one's subconscious. Well to me, he may have just been correct, but not to ones subconscious, but a higher conscious to bring forth a better understanding of self, the world, and experiences we encounter to help us give a perception.

From what I understand about depersonalization is that, you are just not too sure exactly, who, what, why, or how you are here and the anxieties eat at your conscious which then brings forth your actions, isolation, and cognitive thoughts. When one undergoes some exposure to DMT, they experience like a "new birth," which gives them a great understanding of themselves and the world in which we live, and after we die. When one brain experiences DMT, it is like an electrical shock that happens in the brain instantaneously, and possibly reconnecting those lost connections. Depersonalized people much trouble sleeping, or feel like they need not much sleep at all. If a depersonalized person is getting the proper amount of sleep, and still have symptoms of DP, it may be from a lack of DMT being released in the brain. Also, that applies to one with a head injury. If the pineal gland is damaged, symptoms of DP may be seen. If one does not sleep frequently or few hours a night, that person should start doing everything possible to get the recommend eight hours of sleep. Physical activity can also provide for much better sleep.

With this being said, I am not a doctor in fact hopefully I will be one day after college. The fact is that DMT is illegal in the United States because it is believed that DMT is drug used for psychedelics to trip on, or because corporations won't have control over the plants that contain DMT and they wouldn't like to not have their control (My personal reason). Now I am writing to inform anyone with this disorder, that this is just a theory. But, I wouldn't have waisted my time researching a disorder that I do not have, if I didn't have a purpose. I want to help people. I am a person of psychology and I feel I understand it well. Now I'm asking if anyone reading this forum has ever tried DMT while having this disorder? If you have and were taking other psychotics including marijuana, please do not place blame of DP on DMT, unless it is the ONLY psychotic you had done. If all hope is gone, and resource to this method, let me know your experience and if it has helped. Also, I do not recommend high doses of DMT the first time. I urge one to do some research on methods and obtaining DMT. Some trial and error may have to be done but start off small.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

I would not do this. DMT *induces *depersonalization. Not just quoting info either, I actually tried it a long time ago and remember this effect.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

gill said:


> I would not do this. DMT *induces *depersonalization. Not just quoting info either, I actually tried it a long time ago and remember this effect.


Sorry to hear about your bad experiences. Though I mistakenly smoking a pinch of marijuana with a very small amount not knowing about the DMT. I had no visuals, nor trip, I just felt a little tingly and like I had a better understanding of myself and the world. I still have that understanding, after the DMT has gone.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

krisygirlo3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experiences. Though I mistakenly smoking a pinch of marijuana with a very small amount not knowing about the DMT. I had no visuals, nor trip, I just felt a little tingly and like I had a better understanding of myself and the world. I still have that understanding, after the DMT has gone.


 Also, over-doing anything will cause harm. Seems like DMT has been over done by many and had so positive and some negative effects.


----------



## Mollusk (Nov 12, 2005)

I have not done it, but have done a few other things. DMT seems pretty hard to come by / kind of an intense thing to try. I know some people heavily into drugs, but I don't even know anyone who has tried it. You said you smoked marijuana laced with it?  What kind of experience did it give you? Other things (mushrooms/acid/ecstasy/marijuana) can give you a better understanding of the world if you are in the right state of mind. I am curious if dmt is like those (those drugs are possible useful tools but are hard to tame and can cause mental damage) or if it really is something more meaningful. I share many of your ideas on higher consciousness and such, and I am curious about DMT. Even though I have always tried to have a spiritual take on DP, I am somewhat skeptical if DMT would help most people with DP. DP seems like a complicated thing with many causes and manifestations. Many may have the experience of gill.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

To explain it best, I became interested in DMT after the small inhalation of it. I'm so glad you asked this. I have smoked marijuana, like most people, but on occasions, but you always have an altered state of conscious on marijuana. I took just one hit of the laced marijuana, and instantly, felt a jolt that is hard to describe, when I realized something was different I wanted to panic, like I had before on marijuana, but just then I relaxed and I realized that I could think clearly, and had no anxiety. I felt a bit floaty, and I was accompanied by a friend who ask, "how do you feel," I said "floaty." I started to walk around no visuals, no hallucinating, but an abstract/realistic way of thinking while have clear cognitive thought. I thought about a lot of things, but most of all, it was the way I was perceiving things in a way that brought better understanding to me, myself,life,and the world. It was like "Ahh, now I see." I think maybe it was DTM re-strengthening my connections and re-amplifying my awareness. I have had several friends who have taken LSD and seen them trip out and stuff, but that stuff is not DMT it is acid. DMT is a chemical in your brain, and it serves as a function. One should watch "The Spirit Molecule" on youtube, There are two documentaries under the names imaginationicon and MysteriousBroadcast who have the links to all 5 parts of each documentaries. You can search the plants that retain DMT and also the providers. To me, it's worth a shot, but, it is up to you to make the decision. These are just my experiences, and theories.

It was like being in a meditative state, and I actually realized that I live putting others before myself. I'm sure I had many more clarifying thoughts, but that what it did, made me understand. Now I feel so much better knowing that hey, I'm putting me first because,"I KNOW WHAT IT FEELS LIKE!"


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Depersonalization has to do with identification. During therapy, they teach relaxation methods,and try to understand triggers through emotional pain or trauma. They begin to drift away from there higher conscious as a coping mechanism. This then starts to effect the mind, making people start to question their "own" conscious. DMT low dose exposure would be like, setting the mind into meditation. Through meditation we learn the deepest things about our self and once we make this discovery, we then become aware of one's perception and can be easier changed, just by making that awareness.

I use to practice meditation often. One experience I had, was noticing the fact that I constantly felt like I was being "watch." I believe I have installed that coping mechanism because my step father use to spy on me while undressing through a window. But after making that awareness and coming to the actualization that I indeed had no need to be in fear, it was no longer in my thought process.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

1


----------



## abc1i7849 (Jun 17, 2011)

Just wondering, why do you keep spamming these threads? I've seen a couple of alternate ones.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

I'm not trying to Spam. I want this to reach many people. People have a poor judgment on DMT because it was classified as a psychedelic in the 60's. People should and need to know that DMT could benefit psychology as a major breakthrough . The more places it is put, the better chance someone has to reading by drawing attention or availability.


----------



## Mlags45 (Apr 30, 2010)

This is like telling a burn-victim to set themselves on fire. BAD IDEA!!!


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

To try DMT when you are struggling with chronic depersonalization is dangerous. Your story is an incoherent mishmash of pseudo science and half baked sprituality and it does not make sense. I know this doesn't sound very nice, but I am really fed up by the constant promotion of psychedelics, and other substances that are clearly harmfull. If you want to give DP a spiritual meaning that's fine, but DON'T entice people who often are in despair to take substances that can make their problem à lot bigger.

The facts:
the role of DMT in dreams, near death experiences or birth have never been proven nor are they likely. DMT has been found in very small traces in the human body (too small to be psychoactive) but never in the brain, certainly not in the pineal gland. 
DMT main effects are caused for à large part by the activation of serotonin 2 receptors (5ht2a and 5ht2c). These are also the main targets of LSD.
Other receptors can contribute to certain differences in the perceptual effects of these drugs, but they share the most important effect, which is the disruption of sensory filtering and sensory coordination. To à lesser extent THC also has the same effect, as has XTC. All of these drugs are mentioned over and over as the trigger that starts chronic DP/DR.

To promote small doses as harmless is nonsense too, people react very differently to drugs, and some can completely freak out on a dose that others wouldn't even notice.

So you had an interesting experience with some laced Marijuana, you found some romantic nonsense on the internet, and now you are ready to save the world. You haven't got à clue what you are dealing with.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

RamonX said:


> To try DMT when you are struggling with chronic depersonalization is dangerous. Your story is an incoherent mishmash of pseudo science and half baked sprituality and it does not make sense. I know this doesn't sound very nice, but I am really fed up by the constant promotion of psychedelics, and other substances that are clearly harmfull. If you want to give DP a spiritual meaning that's fine, but DON'T entice people who often are in despair to take substances that can make their problem à lot bigger.
> 
> The facts:
> the role of DMT in dreams, near death experiences or birth have never been proven nor are they likely. DMT has been found in very small traces in the human body (too small to be psychoactive) but never in the brain, certainly not in the pineal gland.
> ...


 Sorry that you have such a negitive out-look on this and you are in fact incorrect about DMT not being in humans or the brain. Documents will be posted to everyone through articles when the findings are released. This is expected though to get high criticism especially those with a narrow mind and outlook. I don't know how you can say that DMT works on serotonin receptors when scientists right now trying to discover how it is effecting the brain. As far as your response on my "nonsense," is rude and it makes it hard for me to keep learning and studying through college and online for new break-throughs, just for people like you. I just have to remind myself that not everyone is full of criticism and some will be open to understanding, and also thankful. Let me explain what phenomenological psychology is. It's how people interpret things and that determines people's behavior. This thing "reality" will correspond in varying degrees to objective reality depending on the individual. What I am stressing is that DMT brings about a fuller understanding and a BETTER intrepretation of an individuals reality. When they accomplish this, then there is no need to question reality constantly.


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

I agree with OP. Maybe it wouldn't cure it, but definitively trying it would be a must. At least it would be a great experience, too bad I can't buy DMT where I live, as it's not as easy to buy as a weed or cocaine. Problem is that you are all a bunch of pussies and if it's not "sleeping well/eating healthy" then it "induces DP". You have been so brainwashed people...


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> I agree with OP. Maybe it wouldn't cure it, but definitively trying it would be a must. At least it would be a great experience, too bad I can't buy DMT where I live, as it's not as easy to buy as a weed or cocaine. Problem is that you are all a bunch of pussies and if it's not "sleeping well/eating healthy" then it "induces DP". You have been so brainwashed people...


Hello, If you are interested in getting DMT just look up the plants of choice and buy the bark it can be shipped to you. It is illegal for human consumption. But getting it for other reasons it is not illegal







..


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Quarter Pounder said:


> I agree with OP. Maybe it wouldn't cure it, but definitively trying it would be a must. At least it would be a great experience, too bad I can't buy DMT where I live, as it's not as easy to buy as a weed or cocaine. Problem is that you are all a bunch of pussies and if it's not "sleeping well/eating healthy" then it "induces DP". You have been so brainwashed people...


LOL. Seriously? Psychedelic drugs are what led to my DP/DR/HPPD . DMT is a powerful psychedelic. Anyone with DP with any sense in them would be very cautious about taking DMT....


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

There is an 11-page debate about DMT as a cure in one person here who took Ayahuasca. As far as I'm concerned messing with this stuff is very dangerous. But to each his own. Ayahuasca which is basically DMT has been researched and is mainly noted as assisting in ADDICTION.

We've been through a MASSIVE discussion of this. And indeed you seem to be spamming the forum. The general forum is enough. Where everyone seems to put everything including BLARBS?????









http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/27614-curing-dpd-with-ayahuasca/


----------



## Guest (Aug 11, 2011)

Ramon is also quite correct re: the presence of DMT in the brain. That is speculative. It is found in RAT brains, but again in such small amounts.

Brief from Wikipedia on DMT. Discovery to current research.

First it is found in some human fluids and tissues:

Blood sereum
Whole blood
Urine
Feces
Kidney
Lung
Lumbar CSF <----- this does not prove it is in the brain

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dimethyltryptamine <----- most basic summary from Wikipedia

"Several speculative and yet untested hypotheses suggest that endogenous DMT is produced in the human brain and is involved in certain psychological and neurological states.

DMT is naturally occurring in small amounts in rat brain, human cerebrospinal fluid, and other tissues of humans and other mammals. It may play a role in mediating the visual effects of natural dreaming, and also near-death experiences, religious visions and other mystical states.[96]

A biochemical mechanism for this was proposed by the medical researcher J. C. Callaway, who suggested in 1988 that DMT might be connected with visual dream phenomena: brain DMT levels would be periodically elevated to induce visual dreaming and possibly other natural states of mind.[97]

*However, these theories are unlikely as DMT has never been found in the human brain." *


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

Very complicated article on vast research going on on how many recreational drugs affect the brain. They were thought to be rather "selective" that is targeting specific receptors and it is found many, many receptors are affected. To assume DMT is spot on for DP/DR and will "cure" it, has no basis in scientific fact.

Personally, I don't care to be a guinea pig. DMT is included in this study of 35 psychedelics.

I have read some of this article. To fully comprehend all of it, I need to go read it seven times and/or go to Medical School.

http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC2814854/?tool=pmcentrez

PLoS One. 2010; 5(2): e9019.
Published online 2010 February 2. doi: 10.1371/journal.pone.0009019

PMCID: PMC2814854
Copyright Thomas S. Ray. This is an open-access article distributed under the terms of the Creative Commons Attribution License, which permits unrestricted use, distribution, and reproduction in any medium, provided the original author and source are credited.

*Psychedelics and the Human Receptorome*
Thomas S. Ray*
Department of Zoology, University of Oklahoma, Norman, Oklahoma, United States of America
Olivier Jacques Manzoni, Editor
INSERM U862, France
* E-mail: [email protected]
Conceived and designed the experiments: TR. Analyzed the data: TR. Contributed reagents/materials/analysis tools: TR. Wrote the paper: TR.

*Concluding remarks:*
Perhaps the most striking result of the NIMH-PDSP assays has been to show that the psychedelics interact with a large number of receptors (*forty-two of the forty-nine sites at which most of the drugs were assayed*).

While the phenylalkylamines tend to be more selective than the tryptamines and ergolines, they generally can not be accurately characterized as selective for 5-HT2, as they are so widely described in the literature [1], [4], [6], [7], [14], [15]. Only DOB and MEM come close to fitting that description. Ironically, DOI has been one of the drugs of choice in studies of the molecular pharmacology of psychedelics, and has been widely assumed to be a 5-HT2-selective agent [4], [6], [7], [15], [16].

This study has revealed DOI to be one of the least selective of all psychedelics. Some of the literature on DOI may need to be reinterpreted. The same may be true of any studies whose conclusions rely on the assumption that psychedelics are selective. Studies requiring drugs selective for 5-HT2 should be conducted with DOB or MEM, and they should not be presented as typical or characteristic of psychedelics.

*In addition to showing that psychedelics are not as selective as generally believed, the data presented also shows that they exhibit diverse patterns of receptor interactions. Different drugs emphasize different classes of receptors.* 5-HT2B is the best hit for thirteen drugs, and 5-HT1A is the best hit for nine drugs. Five of the top six psychedelic receptors (Table 5) are 5-HT1 and 5-HT2 receptors. If we acknowledge the pervasiveness of the 5-HT1 and 5-HT2 receptors, and then look past them, *we find that the set of thirty-five drugs emphasize a wide variety of receptors:*

.... etc.

*Also research is done on RAT brains and Mouse brains.*

---------------
PLoS One. 2010; 5(2): e9019.
Published online 2010 February 2. doi: 10.1371/journal.pone.0009019

PMCID: PMC2814854
Copyright Thomas S. Ray. This is an open-access article distributed under the terms of the Creative Commons Attribution License, which permits unrestricted use, distribution, and reproduction in any medium, provided the original author and source are credited.


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

krisygirlo3 said:


> Sorry to hear about your bad experiences. Though I mistakenly smoking a pinch of marijuana with a very small amount not knowing about the DMT. I had no visuals, nor trip, I just felt a little tingly and like I had a better understanding of myself and the world. I still have that understanding, after the DMT has gone.


Hmm, are you sure that was DMT you smoked? I suppose if you were to take an extremely small amount, you'd get that mild effect All I remember is I smoked a very small pinch, and that seemed pretty strong, psychedelic patterns, felt detached, couldn't tell if I was breathing in or out, actually started to panic a little, but it faded pretty quick....


----------



## Quarter Pounder (Jun 17, 2011)

krisygirlo3 said:


> LOL. Seriously? Psychedelic drugs are what led to my DP/DR/HPPD . DMT is a powerful psychedelic. Anyone with DP with any sense in them would be very cautious about taking DMT....


Nope, you are wrong. Anyone *without *DP/DR should be very cautious. Once you have DPD, that's that, you already fucked. You must try anything to get rid of it. If I had to be cautious about anything it would have been before I ever got it. Let me stress something here, DPD is either on or off. Once you get it, it cannot get worse, it cannot get better. It has no "intensity". It's just there or it is not, and it may fade away with time or it may not. So, why would I be very cautious about taking DMT? What should I be cautious about? If you have already gave up and you are ready to spend your life with it, good for you, but I'm not, at least not yet.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

krisygirlo3 said:


> Sorry that you have such a negitive out-look on this and you are in fact incorrect about DMT not being in humans or the brain. Documents will be posted to everyone through articles when the findings are released. This is expected though to get high criticism especially those with a narrow mind and outlook. I don't know how you can say that DMT works on serotonin receptors when scientists right now trying to discover how it is effecting the brain. As far as your response on my "nonsense," is rude and it makes it hard for me to keep learning and studying through college and online for new break-throughs, just for people like you. I just have to remind myself that not everyone is full of criticism and some will be open to understanding, and also thankful. Let me explain what phenomenological psychology is. It's how people interpret things and that determines people's behavior. This thing "reality" will correspond in varying degrees to objective reality depending on the individual. What I am stressing is that DMT brings about a fuller understanding and a BETTER intrepretation of an individuals reality. When they accomplish this, then there is no need to question reality constantly.


This looks like a clear case of bluffing your way out of it. When. will these findings be released? Could you at least mention a respected scientific research institute that is working on this? And can you give me a reference to a research.article that states it has found DMT in the human brain?

A negative outlook on things that are clearly dangerous seems to me à very healthy attitude. I also have a negative outlook on crack cocaine, but I guess you would also call that narrowminded.

The occupation of serotonin receptors is a well known fact that is cited in numerous articles. Another receptor is the sigma receptor, which is also à target of PCP and it has been implicated in schizophrenia.

Well one article abstract for th road:

Display Settings:AbstractSend to:
Scand J Clin Lab Invest. 2005;65(3):189-99.
Potentially hallucinogenic 5-hydroxytryptamine receptor ligands bufotenine and dimethyltryptamine in blood and tissues.
Kärkkäinen J, Forsström T, Tornaeus J, Wähälä K, Kiuru P, Honkanen A, Stenman UH, Turpeinen U, Hesso A.
Source
Peijas Hospital, Helsinki University Central Hospital, Vantaa, Finland. [email protected]
Abstract
Bufotenine and N,N-dimethyltryptamine (DMT) are hallucinogenic dimethylated indolethylamines (DMIAs) formed from serotonin and tryptamine by the enzyme indolethylamine N-methyltransferase (INMT) ubiquitously present in non-neural tissues. In mammals, endogenous bufotenine and DMT have been identified only in human urine. The DMIAs bind effectively to 5HT receptors and their administration causes a variety of autonomic effects, which may reflect their actual physiological function. Endogenous levels of bufotenine and DMT in blood and a number of animal and human tissues were determined using highly sensitive and specific quantitative mass spectrometric techniques. A new finding was the detection of large amounts of bufotenine in stools, which may be an indication of its role in intestinal function. It is suggested that fecal and urinary bufotenine originate from epithelial cells of the intestine and the kidney, respectively, although the possibility of their synthesis by intestinal bacteria cannot be excluded. Only small amounts of the DMIAs were found in somatic or neural tissues and none in blood. This can be explained by rapid catabolism of the DMIAs by mitochondrial monoamino-oxidase or by the fact that the dimethylated products of serotonin and tryptamine are not formed in significant amounts in most mammalian tissues despite the widespread presence of INMT in tissues.

PMID: 16095048 [PubMed - indexed for MEDLINE]
Publication Types, MeSH Terms, Substances

LinkOut - more resources


----------



## gill (Jul 1, 2010)

Quarter Pounder said:


> Nope, you are wrong. Anyone *without *DP/DR should be very cautious. Once you have DPD, that's that, you already fucked. You must try anything to get rid of it. If I had to be cautious about anything it would have been before I ever got it. Let me stress something here, DPD is either on or off. *Once you get it, it cannot get worse, it cannot get better. It has no "intensity"*. It's just there or it is not, and it may fade away with time or it may not. So, why would I be very cautious about taking DMT? What should I be cautious about? If you have already gave up and you are ready to spend your life with it, good for you, but I'm not, at least not yet.


 Mine was much worse a year ago, now it's alot better, but not fully gone. I don't see why it couldn't get worse again. But you're right, I must just be 'giving up' since I don't want to try dmt.

But whatever, have fun taking a psychedelic drug to try to end dissociation.....


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Quarter Pounder said:


> I wish customs had the same opinion
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You honestly believe that? Well maybe yours is different, but I have experienced DP/DR in hundreds of different shades and severities.
From quite bearable, sometimes even nice to utterly thouroughly horrible.


----------



## krisygirlo3 (Aug 10, 2011)

http://www.ncbi.nlm....0?dopt=Abstract

This website has tons on ayahuasca:

http://www.singingto...gory/ayahuasca/

This article is based of sciencemag.org
here is the article:

http://www.singingto...amine-receptor/

and if you do not want to believe the article was published click here:
http://www.sciencema...x=36&submit=yes

Interesting little story from New York Times of ayahuasca:
http://travel.nytime...print&position=

Here is a description of a book that is a 5 year study on DMT (By several scientist, doctors, writers, artist, and pyschologist):
http://www.evolver.n...y_another_world

http://www.scientifi...-too-2010-04-16

http://blogs.scienti...-placebo-effect

http://www.ncbi.nlm....5?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm....8?dopt=Abstract

This one may be hard for some to follow:
http://www.ncbi.nlm....3?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm....les/PMC2865430/

http://www.ncbi.nlm....1?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm....3?dopt=Abstract

Hypothetical signaling scene:

http://www.ncbi.nlm....7?dopt=Abstract

http://bjp.rcpsych.o...35/445.abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm....0?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm....9?dopt=Abstract

http://www.ncbi.nlm....7?dopt=Abstract

http://archpsyc.ama-...bstract/51/2/85

http://www.ncbi.nlm....0?dopt=Abstract


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2011)

I can't get to your links. BUt both RamonX and I have found PubMed articles indicating there is NO DMT in the brain. It is still speculation.

Also, as I said, there is a LOOOOOOOONG debate already on Ayahuasca. I'll put the link up here again.

http://www.dpselfhelp.com/forum/index.php?/topic/27614-curing-dpd-with-ayahuasca/

Don't know why I can't get to your links.

Also, DP/DR comes from various causes on this Board. It's not "one size fits all." And in all the DP/DR research that has been done -- and there is a lot -- especially with Maricio Sierra, M.D., Ph.D. in London, there is nothing to indicate DMT is the proper treatment for DP/DR.


----------



## RamonX (Feb 10, 2011)

Sorry krysigirlo, none of the abstracts you posted links for,do in any way support your calims. No evidence of DMT in the human brain, and certainly no evidence of DMT produced in the pineal gland. Several mentions though of DMT occupying serotonin receprtors! You asked me how I could say that remember?

There is actually an excellent Wikipedia article on DMT here

Wiki on DMT

Ofcourse it is possible that it turns out that DMT will be found in the human brain one day as an endogenic substance, but there is no proof for this at the moment. But even if there were proof, we still have no clue what it's function would be, it is all speculation, and in science only à minor percentage of speculations turns out to be true. And if DMT has a function as endogenic substance, it might as well be overactive in DPD disorder.

Now there are many accounts from people who have had spiritual insights from DMT and this can be à valuable experience, but there are also lots of people who completely freaked out. Both are also found with other psychedelics like LSD, psilocin, Mescalin etc. 
The setting of an Ayahuasca ceremony can also be of major importance in the positive experiences.

Before promoting this stuff as the great cure for DPD, you should really ask yourself: What if someone who is desparate gets his hopes up from all of these claims and decides to smoke some DMT and his or her DP gets much worse and the chance of it lifting after à year or so is gone because the DMT has unbalanced his brain further? How would ,you feel? What if you were actually wrong?
Or what of someone became psychotic after DMT ? How would you feel?


----------



## Mandy L. (May 24, 2010)

I took Ayahuasca i have had dpd for 20 years it has worked very well for me


----------

